# seeking Winchester lead bullets



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , I am seeking a source for Winchester lead bullets , .38 148 gr HBWC and .45 caliber 260 gr round nose, does someone know a source??
please post zorro:smt083


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there any reason they have to be Winchester slugs? Just curious.

Midway had some. Not sure about the weights.

Rainier Bullets Are pretty good to work with. I've been using the lead safe slugs for a while. It's not a jacketed slug it's just coated. You still have to load like you are using lead


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

howdy , the winchesters just work beeter especially the .45 , I can use them in either my 45 long colt or my 455, hoping to find a source, zorrotumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I was looking around at slugs earlier tonight. Slim pickins everywhere. I got some Rainier slugs on the way and those I hear are not plentiful anymore. I'm starting to think this ammo thing isn't panic buying...But that's another thread. :smt083


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been hearing comments about shortages for so long that I almost fell out of my chair when I found out some Berry's .380 I ordered shipped the next day! Made me extremely happy.:smt023


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Any of the manufacturers listed for lead bullets will work for you. Your 45 probably has a larger cyclinder throat so order the larger size of 45 cast bullets
(.454 instead of .452) You should measure your cyclinder beforehand to ensure the correct size. Almost all companies that sell cast bullets offer them in multiple sizes of bullets.


----------

